# What's the deal with 26 x 1.75 tires and 26 x 1 3/4 tires?



## jimbo53 (Sep 1, 2015)

I should know this and found out the hard way, but why won't these 2 seemingly the same size tires fit the same rims?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 1, 2015)

They are not the same size and it is because of the rims.  It has been that way since 1955.  That is why new tires have metric numbers that better describe the real tire size.  It was also Schwinns way of making you go back to them for tires. For what is worth the tube will interchange.  Roger


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info-It's been over 20 years since I've wrenched on vintage bikes, but having the internet available this time around is great! Love The Cabe!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone know if the Continental Retro-Ride 26 x 2.0 tires would fit on rims designed for 26 x 1 3/4 tires? I have a 63 Higgins Flightliner.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Anyone know if the Continental Retro-Ride 26 x 2.0 tires would fit on rims designed for 26 x 1 3/4 tires? I have a 63 Higgins Flightliner.




http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html 

No, will not fit. Retro-ride are 559 bead diameter, Schwinn 26 x 1 3/4" are 571.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Anyone know if the Continental Retro-Ride 26 x 2.0 tires would fit on rims designed for 26 x 1 3/4 tires? I have a 63 Higgins Flightliner.




So your Higgins has Schwinn S-7 rims? If your Murray built bike has the Schwinn middleweight rims your pretty much stuck with the tires that are specific for those rims only.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 3, 2015)

Schwinn's special tires is the bicycle equivalent to Chrysler's reverse-threaded lug nuts and studs on the E-Bodies.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 4, 2015)

If you set an S-2 rim with its 2.125 tire next to an S-7 rim with its 1-3/4 inch tire side by side, you'll see that both combinations have the same diameter and circumference.  Smaller tire, bigger rim, same peddle to speed ratio for both but less rolling resistance and total bicycle weight for easier pedaling.  It's the combinations that have the same size. S-7 rims are "26 inch" rims but the diameter is bigger than the 26 inch S-2.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 29, 2015)

they also make a  2x 26 x1/ 3/4 which is almostlike a   balloon tire for  the  s-7  rims u  can gewt  your  local bike shop  to   get them for  u
 chucksoldbikes


----------



## wspeid (Sep 29, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html
> 
> No, will not fit. Retro-ride are 559 bead diameter, Schwinn 26 x 1 3/4" are 571.




Just found this out the hard way last weekend.  Teach me to fall behind on my reading here.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

chucksoldbikes said:


> they also make a  2x 26 x1/ 3/4 which is almostlike a   balloon tire for  the  s-7  rims u  can gewt  your  local bike shop  to   get them for  u
> chucksoldbikes




I have one fat WWall if someone needs one.... (I think...)


----------

